# Daddy/Daughter Day at the Range



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Took my little girl to the range today to shoot her new gun. Of course, she loved it! We really had a blast. After some time talking about safety & responsibility, we had a fun little object lesson. Following some of the advice gotten here, we stopped by the supermarket otw to the range to pick up a few melons. A little discussion about what bullets can do to the head and here we go. 

With my Glock 42 .380, M&P9 and NATO 5.56, we shot the three melons at a distance of about five yards. Of course, I let her shoot the first shot with the .380 and the melon met with a pretty devastating end. The Precision One .380 XTP hollow point created quite a nice crater in the melon. Now on to the 9mm Critical Duty +P. 

This one I shot, and it literally blew the melon into three pieces with matter splattering all over the place. You can imagine her reaction! Needless to say, she was impressed. 

Finally, we took the third melon with the 5.56 NATO. The melon hardly moved, but upon inspection, one could see the small entry wound that looked relatively insignificant. However, upon rolling the melon over, one could find the entire back of it missing with a huge crater. 

We discussed these results and how devastating things could be to drive home the message of responsible handling of firearms. Thanks for that recommendation! 

We had a blast shooting, and she enjoyed shooting all the guns, but she enjoyed shooter hers the most. Pretty good too! Chip off the old block?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool , sounds like you had a great time
:smt1099


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

So, what is "her gun"?

.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

She'll never have to fear any 'melonhead' in her neighborhood. :numbchuck:
Glad it was a great time for both of you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> So, what is "her gun"?
> 
> .


Diamondback DB15 Pistol. Technically, it is mine until she is old enough, but you understand.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome! At least your starting your daughter out the right way.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My daughter was never into handguns or rifles, but she can out-shoot me with her 12 gauge!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to see she is learning early and with a good teacher. Keep up the good work.


----------

